# Hay & Forage Grower projections are Bullish



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is sweet music.....









High Hay Prices Will Persist | MARKETING content from Hay & Forage Grower

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting to see their acreage declines compared to the propaganda that the USDA puts out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Price is getting softer here every week, hay that was selling for 200+ first of the year is now around $150/ton. Keeps it up and I'm taking a few more acres out this spring than I originally intended.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm with you Marty. I think it's more of a regional thing than throughout the US. Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it's a regional thing because hay prices keep going up here. Based on what I see for sale on craigslist and the USDA hay report. Though here the USDA hay report is always a little higher then it really is.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

In this area it was all time highs last season and I think it will go over last years high easy this next season , I am already having some interest for 2012 but have not made any commitments to any of them yet , I will hold off until 1 cutting is done. Sold a 125 acre circle of triticale hay for june at 180.00 per ton in 4x4x8's, what I can see out this way the total hay deal will be hot again . My bottom prices go off what the grinders are getting and it blows me away what they are giving . Supply will go fast again unless we hold on to it until fall ? Here it is a long ways from the drought being broken, better than last year at this time but we will need alot of moisture to get us to normal .


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Teslan said:


> I think it's a regional thing because hay prices keep going up here. Based on what I see for sale on craigslist and the USDA hay report. Though here the USDA hay report is always a little higher then it really is.


You cannot trust the usda !! They have been padding the projections and holding out the truth on some issues. I have a freind who is in the fsa and he has told me some of their tactics. Hope it comes back to bite them !!! Bunch of worthless , over-paid idiots in my books . I guess you have to look at their leader, he is worthless liar and corrupt. Typical government, sures makes me tired.


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> In this area it was all time highs last season and I think it will go over last years high easy this next season , I am already having some interest for 2012 but have not made any commitments to any of them yet , I will hold off until 1 cutting is done. Sold a 125 acre circle of triticale hay for june at 180.00 per ton in 4x4x8's, what I can see out this way the total hay deal will be hot again . My bottom prices go off what the grinders are getting and it blows me away what they are giving . Supply will go fast again unless we hold on to it until fall ? Here it is a long ways from the drought being broken, better than last year at this time but we will need alot of moisture to get us to normal .


You guys still pretty dry out there? We are getting some rain. Subsoil moisture looks pretty good but I don't think the drought is over. Have you done anything on marketing or still holding off? We're waiting, I wouldn't know where to start. There isn't any hay left to get a price base.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

ok wheat farmer, Here at HQ we just did get a 1'' rain the other day , omg it was sweet too, we were on the west edge of the rain at our place nw of me 35 miles we only had about a .50 to .75 '' but it was wet for a change. The alfalfa is growing fast I put on 75# of phos and 20# sulfer before the rain and had all the center pivots running before rain so it has some moisture to grow off nice right now. I am looking at grinding hay at 250.00 per ton and up for better stuff. I am in no hurry to price it , lots of strong pressure from New Mexico and sw texas dairies right now .Feedyards are still using lots of grinding alfalfa and will be doing some horse hay contracts soon. All big bales again .


----------



## OK Wheat farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

We got burned pricing hay too early last year so we certainly aren't going to get in a hurry either. We also got skinned on corn last year so we were really needing to have another year north of $200/ton just to clean up that mess. Alfalfa's off and growing. This is the first time I remember spraying bugs before April 1.


----------

